# High CPU Temperature



## chris (Jan 19, 2012)

My CPU temperature is high with few applications. When i play games, it go above 70 at times.

*flashweb.in/tmp/cpu_temp.png

My CPU is Core i7 950.

Do i need an external cpu cooler ? Can anyone suggest a good Cooler Master CPU cooler ? I prefer cooler master as my support guy sell these.

I used Core Temp to get the CPU temp, if any other software give more info, i can use that.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 19, 2012)

^^
 try hwinfo32 or 64 based on the os you are using and post the screen shot.for cooler i will suggest cooler master hyper 212 EVO @2k.this is just the lower limit if you tell your budget then we can suggest you even better coolers at higher prices.


----------



## chris (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is summary from hwinfo64.

*flashweb.in/tmp/hwinfo64_summary.jpg

Do you need any other screen shot from hwinfo64 ?

My budget is 3.5k max.

I just found sensor status

*flashweb.in/tmp/hwinfo64_sensor.jpg


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jan 19, 2012)

Check if the HSF is having loose contact. Maybe it is loose.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 19, 2012)

@op,
 you can buy a good TIM and try it.or you can buy noctua nh d14 or thermalright silver arrow cooler around your budget.


----------



## topgear (Jan 20, 2012)

D14  costs more than 5k AFAIK .. around 3.5k OP can get this 

Noctua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler - TheITWares

or if wants to save some money then CM Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 20, 2012)

@OP: You *need* CPU cooler. 950 isn't a processor which can run with its stock heat-sink without being overheated. Quote your max budget before any suggestion could be given.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 20, 2012)

^^
 it is 3.5k.already mentioned.
@topgear,
 i heard thermalright silver arrow is a very good cooler.so isn't it the best choice at op's budget?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Get a new cooler.
*Lap the cpu and hsf.
*Use just the right amount of TIM, not more or less. 
*Ensure proper contact of the hsf and cpu.
*Ensure proper case ventillation.
*Configure fan speed using speedfan.
***After all this you should be fine.

I have a q6600(lapped) at 3.0ghz(9x333, bsel pin mod) at 1.2875v(using RMclock as my vid is 1.3125, yes i undervolted and overclocked), it idles at 26,27,26,27. On full load(intel burn test) it goes upto 54,55,54,55 with stock hsf(lapped) with those crappy push pins removed and replaced with nuts and bolts and a custom made backplate(10bucks for all that). Earlier, full load(handbrake) at 2.4ghz it cried and went upto 99c or so now handbrake takes it to a healthy 47,48,47,48.
Ambient temp is around 24c.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 21, 2012)

get a artic sliver MX2 for around 300 to 400 bucks reseat the HSF and see if it works just make sure u remove the current layer of TIM with a nail polish remover


----------



## topgear (Jan 21, 2012)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> *Get a new cooler.
> *Lap the cpu and hsf.
> *Use just the right amount of TIM, not more or less.
> *Ensure proper contact of the hsf and cpu.
> ...



^^ congrats for your the results you have got and I appreciate the effort you put behind this  but still for a normal user lapping is not the easiest way to keep the cpu temps cool even though it can produce good results.

For a normal user it's more easy to get a cpu cooler which can keep the cpu cool with minimum possible efforts


----------



## mrcool63 (Jan 21, 2012)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I have a q6600(lapped) at 3.0ghz(9x333, bsel pin mod) at 1.2875v(using RMclock as my vid is 1.3125, yes i undervolted and overclocked), it idles at 26,27,26,27. On full load(intel burn test) it goes upto 54,55,54,55 with stock hsf(lapped) with those crappy push pins removed and replaced with nuts and bolts and a custom made backplate(10bucks for all that). Earlier, full load(handbrake) at 2.4ghz it cried and went upto 99c or so now handbrake takes it to a healthy 47,48,47,48.
> Ambient temp is around 24c.



dude 333x9 is not 3ghz!!! its 3mhz less than 3000mhz.. 335x9 is 3Ghz.. you cannot undervolt at 335.. also lga775 motherboards have severe vdroop issues.. even though it may read 1.28 in cpuz or bios, the actual voltage will be higher closer to 1.31.. also no need to lap for 335.. my temps are similar to yours without lapping..

@OP you should get a noctua u1p se2.. vfm cooler.. or a thermalright silver arrow at 3.6k.. thats a huge cooler, but is almost on par with the nh-d14. no need to lap..


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 21, 2012)

^^
what are your temps and setup.
i use stock cooler.
335*9 is 15mhz higher than 3ghz, and the bsel pin mod sets the fsb to 333.3 bar(333+(1/3)) so i get 3000mhz not 2997mhz.  
I know what vdroop is.
And RMclock allows you to change(lower than you vid, not higher) the vcore. For example if i set it to stock 1.3125v cpu-z shows 1.30v or even 1.31v and coretemp shows 1.3125v: over here cpuz shows actual voltage at which the cpu runs after talking vdroop into account and coretemp shows the ideal voltage set by the user and its before any vdroop so thats 1.3125v.
Similarly, if I set the vcore to 1.2875v then coretemp shows 1.2875v and cpuz shows 1.278v or 1.285v. So the actual intended voltage is 1.2875v and not 1.3 or something. Enough ot, i just suggested the user to lap because it worked for me. Anyways its not easy at all and definitely not everyone's cup of tea, after all lapping is dangerous and can kill the cpu very easily.
@op
just get a cooler suggested by other members and as5 tim, be careful with mount and you should be fine and do check to adjust fan speeds manually.
:cheers:


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 21, 2012)

@OP: Inside 3.5K budget you may go for:
Noctua NH-U12P SE2
or
CM V6 GT.


----------



## chris (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the help. I can't go with complicated methods, so will get a cooler. I asked the support guy for CM Hyper 212 Evo, if not available i may see if octua NH-U12P SE2 120mm SSO CPU Cooler is available.


----------



## jakeferren (Jan 25, 2012)

You can replace the default fan on that heatsink. I'm waiting for mudd to chime in, but apparently a higher flow fan can work wonders on that retail heatpipe sink.


----------

